# 1996 Maxima Code PO300..Hard to start Cold



## JoeMechanic (Dec 18, 2008)

Hello all you master technicians in here..I have a problem with this 1996 maxima I am working on and am hoping someone in here has had the same problems and found a fix for it.Its a 1996 maxima 3.0L with a coil pack for every spark plug.The tune up was done recently and code PO300 was cleared but problem still persists and code is back!.Once it starts it runs just fine when warm but if I let it sit 5 minutes or more she won't start.I pulled a plug out and it tells me that the car is running rich which was confirmed with my Solus scan tool.I did the power balance test and the injecters are all working just fine.I am leaning towards looking into this windshield cowl leak campaign,checking the grounds on the ecm and harness to block ground wires.The spark is weak now to find out what is causing it without spending more time than necessary.If anyone can point me to a quick fix would be greatly appreciated,Joe.


----------



## PPP000 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Brass air fittings*

spam removed


----------

